# wild camping in spain- help please



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all. nearly half way around our 6 month tour of europe at present. in spain and need to find any areas good for wild camping. been told that each region has an area for this, but the spanish don´t seem to know about them!
need some help as it is a little expensive to camp continually. Especially after our cluth needed replacing in france! but that´s a different story.
if anyone can help please mail [email protected]

we are in the costa brava area at present.

thanks in advance

Rob and Sharon :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi rob & sharon, i'm afraid i can't help as i have no experience of motorhoming in Spain, we are thinking of going there next year though, so will watch this thread with interest. Enjoy the rest of your adventures.

pete.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi
New to this site so only just seen post re Spain. I live in Spain, near Ronda, and have a motorhome that is most defin (can't spell) into wild camping etc..........it's a HUGE Unimog 4x4 desert camper. More to the point. I find that as long as you keep to the basic rules i.e. litter, fires, noise etc etc and are not staying more than a night and not leaving van unattended for long then you have little or no problem. I have camped in some amazing places and often just roam the hills. It could be that my motorhome attracts a bit more interest than the average "white wonder", but there you go. In short, I'v done plenty in Spain and had NO problems EVER


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Coata Brava, Estartit.

Enter Estartit and straight on at the big roundabout. At the end of the the road is the beach. The road turns to the left and follows the beach towards the harbour. Do not turn left at the end of the road. Go straight on to the beach via the carpark and turn right. You should see some motorhomes wildparking on the hard packed sand. 

Jonh


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
As Detourer says, act sensibly, considerately and discretely and you are unlikely to have problems. As everywhere keep away from big towns. But I don't go there in the summer season anyway. 
The only 'rule' I know in Spain is that you are not allowed to wild camp within 2K of a camp site - we did get challenged by the 'police' for this once and only after convincing them that we had looked at the camp site and it was closed did we park up.
Usually a good place to start looking is on the outskirts of seaside villages, often in large carparks. If you see a van parked in a good looking place in the afternoon try parking near them and ask if it's OK.
Enjoy the adventure.
BillD


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

*Wild camp Spain*

Its particularly nice on the Atlantic coast above Tarifa. Bit windy though.
There are lots pf places to wildcamp off the N340 on the coast. Its relatively uncrowded in Winter. I shall be heading that way in Jan-Feb. If you are there look out for a silver Dethleffs A Class and say hello.

Keith


----------

